
Pocket Casts changes subscription plans after user backlash - amanzi
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/19/20873611/pocket-casts-plus-premium-web-desktop-apps-changes-rollback
======
awill
Excellent news. I don't need to find a new Podcast app :).

It was fairly obvious things would come to this. Either accept major user
backlash, or provide lifetime. I'm glad they made the right choice, I just
wish they hadn't stumbled first. They got some unnecessary bad press.

